# Easton EC90 SL vs EC90 Aero



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a new set of racing wheels and can get a set of Eastons at a pretty good price through my lbs. 

I've narrowed it down to these two, but can't decide! Does anyone have any experience with either of these that can offer some help as to which would be better?

I realize that the SL may be a little lighter and the Aero somewhat more...well...aero, but which would make a better wheelset strictly for racing and might be stiffer?

Thanks!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

whats your avg speed? how much do you climb?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the Aero is a deeper rim, should be stiffer, probably better for crit races on level ground. i just got a set of ec90sl and i love them but i don't race. my 2cents


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I have the EC90 Areos and love them. They are stiff, light and fast. Easton claims no weight limit and my 220lbs has never caused them to flex or break spokes. The one thing to be aware of is that the freehub body as packaged is designed to work only with Dura Ace. Easton Customer Service is wonderful with the exchange process should you want to run a non-Dura Ace cassette. 

In the interest of full disclosure, I bought them through a team sponsorship deal but have been so impressed that I bought my wife a set of Eastons for cross at full price. I also plan to buy a set of EA90 for winter and general purpose training.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

scbmx01 said:


> I have the EC90 Areos and love them. They are stiff, light and fast. Easton claims no weight limit and my 220lbs has never caused them to flex or break spokes. The one thing to be aware of is that the freehub body as packaged is designed to work only with Dura Ace. Easton Customer Service is wonderful with the exchange process should you want to run a non-Dura Ace cassette.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I bought them through a team sponsorship deal but have been so impressed that I bought my wife a set of Eastons for cross at full price. I also plan to buy a set of EA90 for winter and general purpose training.



scbmx01, 
Are these the new 2011 EC90 Aero (56mm) Clinchers? How many miles have you put on them? Can you give a brief review on performnce/reliability? I weigh 230lbs and I've narrowed my list to the Easton EC90 Aero's or the Roval Rapide 45 SL's. I know the EC90's are deeper profile though.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

Mine are 2010 tubulars. I bought these primarily for racing and have equipped them with Continental Sprinter Gatorskin tires. Because they are race wheels I opted for tubular instead of clincher. I doubt your weight will be an issue because I have crept up to that point during periods of racing inactivity.

I'm not sure if my review will help a whole lot because I only have good things to say about the setup as a whole. Since I am not a wheel connoisseur, this is my first foray into tubulars and deep section rims. I was initially surprised at the immediacy of acceleration in all wind conditions compared to my Chris King/Open Pro wheels. I have never felt like I'm being blown around course, surely attributable in part to my mass. I've put probably a couple of hundred miles in the wheels and did a fair amount to standard training on them before I went back to the clinchers. I've never felt hampered in short climbs (under 1mi) but have not taken the time to use them for long climbs (>4mi). The weight amazed me and changed my opinion that aero = weight penalty. The total weight for wheels and tires was less than anything that I could reasonably afford to build with quality assurances.

A month or 2 ago Velo News did a review of aero wheels which included the EC90TT wheels. The only test that the Eastons did not compare favorably was the weighted lab test for stiffness, however the road tests did not result in deficiencies. My point for mentioning this is that the EC90 Aero wheels that I have include 4 more spokes up front and 6 more in rear which undoubtedly beefs up the wheel- something I have never had a problem with. 

The performance of these wheels have favorably reversed my concerns of weight, stiffness, stability and spin up of deep section wheels.


P.S. The only negative was the issue of valve extensions. The included ones could not be installed in a way to reliably hold pressure or get a pump reading of pressure. This could very well be my fault, but I bought some red valve core extenders which have proven to do the trick. Judging by the red valves of pro bikes, I suspect that this is a common solution for short valves on deep rims.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

scbmx01,
Thanks for the reply and info about the Easton wheels, I assume the quality, performance and characteristics would carry over to the EC90 Aero carbon clinchers.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

My only concern about carbon clinchers is if the hooks can withstand the long term force of an inflated tire/tube and the potential to be scored by even plastic tire levers. I feel certain that this is probably not an issue since so many brands are now making them but might be worth looking into the technology and process.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Supposedly they have tested that and the wheels are molded to strengthen the hook and spoke/nipple areas of the wheel. My friend has some Reynolds Attacks that cracked at the spoke/nipple attachment area of the rim..

I'm hoping these wheels are worth the cost and wait, they look really good...


----------

